# Anyone's kitto ever get stuck up a tree?



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

...How did you get em down?

In 92 A friend's ancient orange cat, Dusty, proved he could still climb trees, and got stranded in a big oak. Firemen came and rescued him, which was a blow to his pride. My friends were warned that this would be the last time they, or Dusty, could expect help from the YFD.

SOO0... the next day, my friends heard yeowling. Cokie the calico was not to be outdone. Several attempts were made to rescue her, but she was fierce and terrified. Finally, she got bored, sauntered across a branch to the roof, and came down via the fire escape.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes. Some time after I had inherited my friend's cat and she'd adjusted to being indoor/outdoor (we're in a safe-from-cars area with a fenced yard) she did not come in. I felt great panic, but kept calling. Checking out the front door I thought I heard cries. Sure enough, there she was - way up a tree. Figured she'd gone outside the fence and the neighbor dogs had frightened her, so up she went. There was *nothing* I could do, so I comforted myself that I'd never yet seen a cat skeleton up a tree, and came back indoors... but I did worry for quite a while. And when I next looked out the back door, there she was, waiting for (late) breakfast.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

My cats have always been indoor/outdoor. One of them at about 6-9 months didn't come when I called. I was very upset and eventually we saw her in the tree in the yard behind me. We couldn't get her. But eventually she came down. 
Recently I heard meowing on the patio cover and interpreted that as distress. So I got a ladder and was trying to get my cat and he was avoiding me. I was very upset. I finally got him down. Next day same meow. Not thrilled. I didn't get him this time because he avoided me. So I sat outside to monitor the situation. He showed me. He jumped from patio cover to roof, further down roof, onto garbage can and down. Apparently he didn't need me at all.


----------



## Estil (Mar 5, 2016)

The reason cats get stuck in trees is because the way the claws are shaped climbing up is easy but getting back down, eh not so much, right?

And I was wondering if the fire department really did get kitties down from trees! I thought maybe that was only in cartoons or TV shows or something!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

It used to be, if the fire station had an engine to spare, they'd come rescue kitty! Last I heard, the power or phone company MIGHT come out if the tree was near wires.

I luv Treetop cat Rescue. It's a very kind and brave soul who would climb a sequoia to rescue a scared cat!


----------

